# AT&T + Verizon cost



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I must have been living under a rock, but how come the access jumped up from $14.99? I was surprised to see how much the monthly access costs on an iPad 2!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

$14.99 for 250MB (200MB on Postpaid), $24.99 for 2GB.  Overages are the same charges again for the same amount of data (so $29.98 total for 500MB on the cheaper prepaid plan, for example), with the exception of the 2GB postpaid plan, where it's $10/GB once you go over the allotted two.  Prepaid 2GB just jumps up to $50 for 4GB when you go over.


----------

